# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  lỗi mất bước đều , do ARTCAM hay do Mach3  đây??

## biết tuốt

thưa các bác em đang trong giai đoạn vọc artcam , bản em dùng là artcam pro 9 và mach3  v 3.20
em gặp cái lỗi như sau: 
em khoét thử 1 hình vuông 10x10cm , sâu 8mm
các bước em làm trong art : dùng công cụ Area clear để khoét , và chạy ngang theo trục x (Raster =0)
lúc máy chạy nó bị dịch trục x dần đều sang bên trái , để lại như rộng bậc thang

em tưởng DRiver của em bị lỗi em kiểm tra , đổi trục này sang trục kia vẫn rứa --> chán đnag định mua đồ mới về thử 
ai dè em lại cho nó khoét lại và chạy theo trục y (Raster =90)
thế là lần này trục x ngon trục y bị lỗi như trục x , như vậy có nghĩa là driver của em không sao
vậy các bác chỉ cho em biết là do artcam lỗi hay mach3 lỗi vậy?
còn một lỗi nữa của mach3 là đang chạy mà em ấn Estop , sau đó reset và ấn star thì nó nhẩy đi 20 dòng lệnh rồi chạy chứ không chạy ở dòng vừa dừng là sao các bác nhỉ???

----------


## Khongnickname

Bác down file nầy về dùng dao end mill 6 mm chạy trên cục phôi có kích thước 120x120x12 mm xem ra hình  gì rồi post lên đây !
test.nc

Down về chạy xong chụp hình up lên nhé !

----------


## CKD

@biết tuốt

Bạn dùng driver gì? BOB gì? config mach3 ra sao?
Chạy nhanh & chậm đều như thế này hết hay chạy chậm không bị?
Theo mình nghĩ đây là sai bước sau mỗi lần đảo chiều? Nếu biết được driver, BOB, sơ đồ đấu dây có thể tìm ra nguyên nhân.

----------


## ahdvip

Theo em phần nhiều là do máy có vấn đề chứ không phải file. 
Anh đánh dấu điểm trước khi chạy đi, chạy xong nó về home anh ra lại chỗ đó coi đúng ko, làm vậy cho nó nhanh.

----------


## biết tuốt

vâng thank các bác ,
Driver của em tự chế dùng L297 + IR2104+ IRF z44 , photon cách ly dùng TPL 521 
BOB cũng tự chế , dùng photton TPL521 cách ky rồi đến 74hc04 xuất ra step/dir
em mới cho chạy thử lại đánh dấu gốc tọa độ , nó bị lệch tọa độ theo trục x , về gốc cũng bị dịch theo trục x

em sẽ chạy thử file bác vừa cho

----------


## ahdvip

Cách mình tốt phết, kaka. Máy bị sai lệch rồi đâu cần chạy thử file đó nữa, coi kiểm tra kĩ coi nguyên nhân đc rồi.

----------


## Khongnickname

Bác gõ tay mấy dòng code sau :

G21
G90
G00 X10.0000  Y10.0000  z5

rồi ve home xem .

----------


## biết tuốt

có lẽ bác CKD nói đúng bị mất bước khi đảo chiều ,vì chạy theo trục y nó cũng bị như vậy

----------


## CKD

Vậy bạn có thể post sơ đồ ko? Xem có thể tìm được nguyên nhân.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chạy nhanh cũng bị lệch, chạy chậm cũng bị lệch và chạy ngang theo x hoặc theo Y cũng lệch ? nếu thử tất cả mà vẫn lệch thì bác nên mươn thùng điều khiển hay thay drive hàng chính hãng thử xem, em nghi ngờ cái drive và BOB tự chế của bác quá.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Xem lại độ rơ của vít me đi bạn!

(vít me - motor, vít me bạc đỡ, đai ốc bi và chỗ gá, đai ốc bi và vít me)

----------

Khát!

----------


## biết tuốt

bá cáo em thấy nguyên nhân rồi ạ
do em không để ý , hồi mới chế cứ lắp thấy quay quay là tưởng ok ,thế là vứt xó đó
L297 đảo chiều bằng tín hiệu xung , cứ có xung là nó đảo chiều , CW/CWW mode
còn tín hiệu xuất ra từ LPT là dạng  step / dir  , tức khi đảo chiều nó chuyển từ mức 1-0
thế nên driver của em nó khi nhận tín hiệu dảo chiều nó không đảo ngay mà bị trễ 1 lúc đều đều , nên mới hình thành ruộng bậc thang 
thank các bác

----------


## vietnamcnc

> bá cáo em thấy nguyên nhân rồi ạ
> do em không để ý , hồi mới chế cứ lắp thấy quay quay là tưởng ok ,thế là vứt xó đó
> L297 đảo chiều bằng tín hiệu xung , cứ có xung là nó đảo chiều , CW/CWW mode
> còn tín hiệu xuất ra từ LPT là dạng  step / dir  , tức khi đảo chiều nó chuyển từ mức 1-0
> thế nên driver của em nó khi nhận tín hiệu dảo chiều nó không đảo ngay mà bị trễ 1 lúc đều đều , nên mới hình thành ruộng bậc thang 
> thank các bác


Ha ha! Bị rơ điện tử!

Còn nếu bị rơ cơ khí như tớ nói thì cũng ra ruộng bậc thang như vậy đấy!

----------


## CBNN

kiếm cái driver chuẩn thay vào test là biết  ngay thôi ah .

----------


## hoangmobiado

Hiện tượng này máy mình đã gặp. Bạn setup gia tốc cao lên là hết (tất nhiên là giảm tốc độ). Và nó chỉ bị với những loại motor chạy điện áp thấp hoặc xét tốc độ cao. Đặc biệt vit me bước lớn là hay bị nhất. Nó cũng giống như là mình chạy một hình chữ nhật bằng dao 3mm thì theo nguên tắc góc hình chữ nhật có đường kính 3mm, nhưng sản phẩm chạy ra lại có góc đường kính lớn hơn 3mm.
Không biết có đúng không... ?

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

hiện tượng này  do em dùng chưa đúng con cách ly quang ở DRIVER , bị hỏng ossilocope nên dùng đại  con c817 đáng phải dùng 6N137   bác nào tự chế  nghịc chú ý cái này là DRIVER ok

----------


## nhatson

> Hiện tượng này máy mình đã gặp. Bạn setup gia tốc cao lên là hết (tất nhiên là giảm tốc độ). Và nó chỉ bị với những loại motor chạy điện áp thấp hoặc xét tốc độ cao. Đặc biệt vit me bước lớn là hay bị nhất. Nó cũng giống như là mình chạy một hình chữ nhật bằng dao 3mm thì theo nguên tắc góc hình chữ nhật có đường kính 3mm, nhưng sản phẩm chạy ra lại có góc đường kính lớn hơn 3mm.
> Không biết có đúng không... ?


cái này thì nghiên cứu chức năng CV mode của mach3
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...ettings_v2.pdf

b.r

----------

mig21

----------


## vothanhla

> thưa các bác em đang trong giai đoạn vọc artcam , bản em dùng là artcam pro 9 và mach3  v 3.20
> em gặp cái lỗi như sau: 
> em khoét thử 1 hình vuông 10x10cm , sâu 8mm
> các bước em làm trong art : dùng công cụ Area clear để khoét , và chạy ngang theo trục x (Raster =0)
> lúc máy chạy nó bị dịch trục x dần đều sang bên trái , để lại như rộng bậc thang
> 
> em tưởng DRiver của em bị lỗi em kiểm tra , đổi trục này sang trục kia vẫn rứa --> chán đnag định mua đồ mới về thử 
> ai dè em lại cho nó khoét lại và chạy theo trục y (Raster =90)
> thế là lần này trục x ngon trục y bị lỗi như trục x , như vậy có nghĩa là driver của em không sao
> ...


Cung co the la do khop noi bi long do ban, xem ky lai di. loi doi khi do phan co khi nua ban

----------


## mig21

Máy e cũg bị vậy, mò bên cái cv mode cả ngày mới chạy ok, đây là thông số của e

----------


## conga

M542 đi là hết à thím.

----------


## mig21

> M542 đi là hết à thím.


Lên dma860h mà vẫn bị đó thím

----------

